# Aquatic Experience Convention



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone else going to be in Chicago this weekend for the Aquatic Experience Convention?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I will and Cavan will too. It will be nice to meet you in person.


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

I plan on making it.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

AaronT said:


> I will and Cavan will too. It will be nice to meet you in person.


Great, I'm looking forward to meeting both of you.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Adam C said:


> Great, I'm looking forward to meeting both of you.


If anyone is looking for us we'll be part of one of the aquascaping teams competing. Come find us and say hi.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

AaronT said:


> If anyone is looking for us we'll be part of one of the aquascaping teams competing. Come find us and say hi.


Oh no! lol myself and a few guys from the San Antonio Aquatic Plant Club will be doing the competition too. Stiff competition lol.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Adam C said:


> Oh no! lol myself and a few guys from the San Antonio Aquatic Plant Club will be doing the competition too. Stiff competition lol.


Nice!  There are 7 teams from what I understand. We have two teams from our club representing.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

That's awesome. One of our teammates couldn't make the trip due to work, so we're down one, but hopefully we can make something pretty 

This should be a great weekend.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Aaron looking forward to competing. It will be very fun! Will be nice to see some old faces...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jerrybforl said:


> Hey Aaron looking forward to competing. It will be very fun! Will be nice to see some old faces...


Awesome JJ! 

While you guys are at it mark your calenders for the weekend of April 12th, 2015. We'll be hosting the AGA Convention then in Reston, VA.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Definitely want to be present for that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

It was nice meeting up with you guys.

Your scape looked like it was coming around rather nice. Do you know of a link were they posted the results? I've been unable to find any.


----------

